# New Skunk Owner & pics



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

HI all I am proud to announce (now that I am allowed to because we all know what cat/foo foo had for her Christmas prezzy of Ditta:whistling2 that I now have a lovely little girlie Skunk residing with me & the gang.:no1:

She arrived LATE last night (thanks Nerys :censor: :lol2 when several forum members met in the pouring rain around midnight at the local motorway service (well, local to me as they are 5 mins away :whistling2 - yeah all the dodgy dealings in skunk from the back of cars & a van jokes have been covered by this point!

So, rather than prattle on any longer here is my little girlie Nizhoni (Nishi for short) - Nizhoni is Navajo for beautiful :2thumb:










trying to get back in her cage









Looking for her private loo









So, kat, Cat & any others who had their skunks from Nerys over the last 2 days, PLEASE use this thread to post piccies as I would love to see more of Nishi's siblings : victory:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I'll post mine here when I get her in 2 weeks :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

You are all Skunkaholics :lol2: So very sweet babies though


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

she is just gorgas hun :flrt:

been dying to see the pics of her :flrt:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Loads more pics on carlycharlie/Skunk - Page 1 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

Well to be precise there are 11 pics of Nizhi & a few of Mr Snuggles :lol2:

I also have some pics of her having a bath but yet to download from camera.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

the pics are fab hun 


have been all excited for you an cat lol knowing ya was getting ya skunkies yest an today :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

*say hi to Domino*

heres our little baby and i love him so much already even after a very eventful day! excuse the paperwork, he likes knockin it off!








here he is on his pink plush bed


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Cat he looks so sweet in those photos :no1:. Nizhi when out of her cage would not stand still long enough to pose for pics like that :lol2: she was happier off exploring or sleeping in her litter tray in her cage :blush:

Cant wait to see photos of the other "weekend" babies in their new homes :flrt:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

HOW DO YOU SPELL EBAIY?????????


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

oh bless emm... so cute!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ditta said:


> HOW DO YOU SPELL EBAIY?????????


 

LOL thats fantastic is that :no1:


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

thats a cool pet to have, what are they like as pets, very very cute pics look so cuddly and cute lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

well after only havin ours one day i cant comment yet on how they are to have as pets but im sure emma can tell you as she has had hers for a bit now. ill let you know after a week or two hehe

just taken him up to bed so im now followin

night guys

night nizhi and indie! xxx


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

no u know where your moneys disappearing to :lol2:


----------



## in the gecko (Sep 21, 2008)

wont they make your home smell??
like spray ?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sandwell-x said:


> thats a cool pet to have, what are they like as pets, very very cute pics look so cuddly and cute lol


 
they are fantastic as pets but dont let the cute cuddly pics fool ya lol foofoo an ditta will be tearing their hair out when the lil guys settled in properly haha 

They are hard work take alot of time and patcience its like having 2 toddlers again having my two lol 

they need a specific diet which isnt cheap fresh veg with a bit of fruit an other bits added in too 

they are very curious worse than cats an kittens for getting into things an a hell of alot more determined too lol 

alot of research is needed on these guys if your considering buying as a pet as they are hard work and not for the faint hearted :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

in the gecko said:


> wont they make your home smell??
> like spray ?


 
only if you scare the bejeebus outta them 

i have 2 fully loaded skunks running round my house yes they have had the odd spray but either cos i have scared the hell outta them by accident or hav was trying the mating ritual with siku an he wasnt impressed so sprayed him 

it does smell but nowhere near as bad as they make out in the movies but as a rule they are pretty clean animals and dont tend to smell


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

*Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeres indie!!*

Hes setling in well. He loves his new but very petit silverback swirl neighbour. Punk hasn't seen another skunk since she was taken away from her siblings and she grew up with ferrets, but now she is learning to be a skunk and she seems alot happier!

Here they are, partners in crime. Punk and Indie!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

awww Kat little Punk looks on top of the world!!! Bless her paddy paws. 

Indie looks well settled. Bet you are so glad you got a matey for Punky.

Can't wait to introduce Bear to his new fwiend :flrt:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Kat, Indie looks so settled with Punk, so great to see them getting along already :no1:

Nizhi sends her love to little bro :flrt: or not so little going by those photos :lol2:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Kat, Indie looks so settled with Punk, so great to see them getting along already :no1:
> 
> Nizhi sends her love to little bro :flrt: or not so little going by those photos :lol2:


 Lol, he is mahoosive! Mind, we knew Punk was underweight when we had her, but she just doesnt put weight on, and she seems happy enough being a skinny cow.
She is a little food defensive having never had to share before, but she'll get there.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Thought I would add a couple new pics of little Miss Nizhoni after her first bath


























I think I now have a Skunkupine :lol2:

She was sooooooo good & never complained once while being scrubbed, and even better NO attempts at biting in protest : victory:

Now I have a clean Skunkie I am hoping she discovers that litter trays are for pooing in & not sleeping in :censor:


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

Fab skunk pics.
Punk and Indie look settled together. I love it when George shakes after a bath, just like a dog lol.


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

awww there all so cute! congrats on your new additions, and let the rollercoaster rides begin! hehe :lol2:
looking forward to seeing updatey piccys

luce x


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

ken how could you keep this from me:bash::whip::devil::lol2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

leggy said:


> ken how could you keep this from me:bash::whip::devil::lol2:


I have kept it off everyone off the "other" forum :whistling2::lol2: and I still intend to for a while - I have my reasons :2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Nizhoni met the dogs last night :whistling2:










Georgie Girl (the brown Shar Pei x Pug) almost ignored her, but it seems Nizhi quite likes Gerorgie Girl because she is not phased when they meet & Nizhi does not jump or stomp when GG is around. Unlike meeting Dill the Dane who got over excited, barked & made Nizhi poo on the sofa :devil::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL ken my siku poo's when he is scared too :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Cracking photo Ken... your sofa almost looks beige in that one :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

not jelous, one bit, honest! i loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee them


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

awwwwwww more skunkies! 

really really can't wait to get mine! don't know when that'll be. but we'll have one eventually! 


the forum's gonna need a seperate skunk bit soon!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Cracking photo Ken... your sofa almost looks beige in that one :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
PMSL but thats only the sofa COVER..........the sofa IS beige :lol2:

Had to laugh at her last night - she must have gof whiff of the dogs biscuits in the kitchen & went on the hunt.......only to discover there was a kiddie/skunkie proof gate in the way :whistling2: She spent about an hour trying to fit through the gaps........thankfully her hips are too big :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> PMSL but thats only the sofa COVER..........the sofa IS beige :lol2:


 
ah well. stone... beige.... you wait til nizhi gets enough carrots down her.

orange is orange :no1:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> ah well. stone... beige.... you wait til nizhi gets enough carrots down her.
> 
> orange is orange :no1:


 
TOO late, thanks to Dill Dane the sofa is already awash with orange :devil: he knocked a pot of the parrot hand rearing formula over the other night & it contained palm oil which is orange :censor::censor::censor:

Oh & Nizhi already does multicoloured Poo's :lol2::lol2: I am already experimenting with foods.........and have some beetroot for tonight :whistling2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> TOO late, thanks to Dill Dane the sofa is already awash with orange :devil: he knocked a pot of the parrot hand rearing formula over the other night & it contained palm oil which is orange :censor::censor::censor:
> 
> Oh & Nizhi already does multicoloured Poo's :lol2::lol2: I am already experimenting with foods.........and have some beetroot for tonight :whistling2:


 
You could be a very rich man one day when you have developed all these organic fabric dyes :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> You could be a very rich man one day when you have developed all these organic fabric dyes :whistling2:


 
LOL and organic definately being the word for it hey :lol2::lol2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, never got to using the beetroot so we are currently on orange with yellow (sweetcorn) speckles for colouring things :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

im joinin you ken in the "shit on the couch sofa" club as Domino did it today! fully formed i might add!!!! god you know youre a passionate pet owner when you get excited about a pet pooping on ya sofa!!!:lol2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im joinin you ken in the "shit on the couch sofa" club as Domino did it today! fully formed i might add!!!! god you know youre a passionate pet owner when you get excited about a pet pooping on ya sofa!!!:lol2:


oh bless him :2thumb:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

try purple cabbage guys....

its goes a lovely sort of dark blue green colour!!!

N


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Nerys said:


> try purple cabbage guys....
> 
> its goes a lovely sort of dark blue green colour!!!
> 
> N


Guess what I am shopping for tomorrow :lol2: as well as any other nicely coloured veggies :whistling2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol

beetroot makes you think they have slit a vein and dropped it in the litter tray...

it also makes egg yolks go purple if you feed it to the chooks.. good for halloween eyeballs!

*grins*

Whiff.. the girl i have back here still.. called whiff for now as she does.. is doing well and sends love to her pals! she has worked out what veg is for.. although she does have a habit of only eating one type at a time.. so we too had bright orange poo yesterday as she worked out carrots are edible for the first time!

she is making friends with the rehomer meerkat i have here at the moment.. which is more than i can say for my dominant female meerkat, who is a bit unsure what "polite introduction" means...

N


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

We may have another addition soon


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Rain said:


> We may have another addition soon


 
OH pray tell more...........

Well, red cabbage now in the gut, along with sprouts, egg, rice & spinach - best go open the windows in readiness :lol2:

Also discovered she LOVES fresh spratts & they are quite cheap at approx 16p each - sold by weight of course. Wanted to get white bait as a fresh alternative to tuna butt hey only had spratts :whistling2:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

It's a "supprise x-mas pressie" from Timberwolf, that I know all about as I was in the car when she started arranging it 
So, I'll put pic up when she arrives.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Rain said:


> It's a "supprise x-mas pressie" from Timberwolf, that I know all about as I was in the car when she started arranging it
> So, I'll put pic up when she arrives.


 
Twas meant to be. *wink*


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Great pics here. Ken, I will get over to meet your new addition when I'm not so tired.

Speaking of poo, we had some bright red poo that alarmed my other half recently, but I think it was due to red pepper. 

Mr Snuggles is currenly snuggled up next to me on the sofa, his usual night time position. I often sleep on the sofa with him because he's just so snuggly.


----------

